# Loose Bits On Sekonda De Luxe



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

I have an old Sekonda De Luxe here. It's my Grandad's old watch.

It works ok, but if you shake it a little, the face rattles in the casing and the minute finger moves a little if you tap the watch. Also sometimes the second finger locks onto the minute finger and pulls it round with it aswell.

I'm no expert with watches or repairing them, so i stand to be corrected, but it doesn't seem a major problem, i was wondering if anyone has any experience in taking these apart and/or knows how to fix the problem.

I'd send it in to the jewellers, only fwiw i'd sooner have a crack at it myself, if the problem repair is within my means.

I think the crystal snaps off the watch as the case appears to be in two halves, although most of you probably already know that anyway. I could have pulled it all to bits, but i'd like to have some pointers about what i'm dealing with before i go diving in.

Anyway, cheers mateys, and any advice is most welcome.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got a couple of these - they're lovely little pieces and the gilt Luch movement is a beauty - it won several horological awards in its day due to its being so slim. However, I've found them to be quite delicate compared with other Russian movements, and the hands do have a habit of slipping. If you do take it apart, be prepared to be _very, very_ careful - if in doubt, send it to Roy


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, i've got the fingers and the dial off the watch and as far as i can see the dial has two legs which just rest loosely in two holes in the movement. When you shake the watch the dial just rattles about in the casing.

If anyone with one of these watches can tell me whether their dial is loose in the casing would be a great help, or if they know any info about it, that would be a great help.

Cheers mateys.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

most movements have tiny screws that hold the feet in place and stop the dial moving.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

As, indeed does this one. I have known the feet to bust off them completely though which is a pain. If they haven't then bolt it back up and set the hands with great care. They are long and have little clearance so can be tricky to get straight and level but nothing else will do. Good luck, This is one of my favourite Russians and well worth the effort.


----------

